# Ashore in Oz.



## ray morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

I was on the "Woodford" in 62,with a AB from Crosby near Liverpool named Jack Hilton,the next time I saw him was in Sydney,I was on the "Donegal",he came onboard with his girl who he was about to marry,I always wondered did he get married,he had jumped ship.Anyone remember him.


----------

